

Forced Apple ID Security Questions - Choice of 3 - dchichkov
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4052317

======
rdl
I'm confused why one of my Apple IDs has one security question/answer, and the
other has 3. One is iCloud, the other is iTunes/developer. (both are long
random strings as answers, though)

The whole Apple ID thing is pretty obnoxiously structured. Merging MobileMe
(then iCloud) and non-iCloud accounts isn't possible, so you need to maintain
two.

------
merciBien
Can't these folks login to their iTunes account in a browser, even the iPod
browser, and set the final question there?

